# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رسومات لابطال فيلم cars 2006

## zizoYAzizo

اضغط على الصورة للظهور بالحجم الطبيعى



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::  



 ::k::

----------


## saladino

شكرا يازيزووو
مين الابطال ؟؟؟

----------


## ميــــم

الصور حكاية بصراحة  
 :y:   :f:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*بيب بيييييييييييييييب

صور جامده يا زيزو تسلم ايدك 

و الشخصيات لذيذه جداااااااااااااااااا

ياريت بقى لو تجيب الفيلم هههههههه 

ظبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
*

----------


## سـلـوى

*صور جميلة
و لذيذة جداااااااااااا

تسلم يا احمد*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

عساسيل خالص 

تسلم ايدك يا زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا يازيزووو
> مين الابطال ؟؟؟


العفو ياصلادينو دول الابطال هههههههههههه انا معرفش مين الى بيتكلم والكلام ده هما دول ابطال الفيلم حتى فى خيالى  :king:  ان فيه عربيات بتتكلم  ::007::  
شكرا على حضورك ياباشا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الصور حكاية بصراحة


شكرا ياميم على حضورك ده بعض ماعندكم ياباشا  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *بيب بيييييييييييييييب
> 
> صور جامده يا زيزو تسلم ايدك 
> 
> و الشخصيات لذيذه جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ياريت بقى لو تجيب الفيلم هههههههه 
> 
> ظبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
> ...


شكرا يامحمود واتفضل لو عايز تنزل الففيلم ممكن تشوف موضوع نعناعه هتلاقيه اول افيلم ونزله تورنت 

قاعة الأفلام مخصصه للأفلام المتنوعة ... حملها كاملة من هنا .
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *صور جميلة
> و لذيذة جداااااااااااا
> 
> تسلم يا احمد*


شكرا ياسلوى والحمد لله ان الموضوع عاجبك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> عساسيل خالص 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا زيزو


شكرا ياميرا على الحضو ويارب الفيلم كمان يعجبك 
 :f:  
هتلاقى الفيلم فى مكتبه نعناعه للافلام الكارتون

----------


## aynad

الصور جميلة جدا يا زيزو 
يا رب يسلم ايدك

----------


## leza love

جميل 
علي الاقل سيارات حديثة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الصور جميلة جدا يا زيزو 
> يا رب يسلم ايدك


ربنا يخليكى يا ايناد وشكرا على التواجد ومعلش على تاخرى فى الرد 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جميل 
> علي الاقل سيارات حديثة


شكرا ليزا على الحضور اتفضلى السيارات اهى كلها انا عاملها كبيره علشان تكون خلفيات للكمبيوتر 

مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## n3na3aah

صور جميله يا زيزو مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صور جميله يا زيزو مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


ربنا يكرمك يانعناعه وشكرا على الحضور واعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد

----------


## ابن البلد

انا عايز الفيلم
ده  ::

----------


## n3na3aah

ههههههههههههه يا ابن البلد ادخل موضوع الافلام الانمي الي موجود في التوقيع بتاعي حتلاقي لينكين ليه واحد انا حطاه و واحد حسام عمرو حطه بالترجمه اختار الي تحبه و حمله بالتورنت

----------


## عـزالديـن

*تسلم يازيزو على الصور الطريفة

*

----------


## عاطف بشاى

شكرا على الموضوع
ابطال اخر حلاوة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا عايز الفيلم
> ده


 ::  انا عارف ان نعناعه كانت منزله رابط ليه فى الافلام بس هو فيلم شكله تحفه بصراحه 
منورنا ياغالى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههه يا ابن البلد ادخل موضوع الافلام الانمي الي موجود في التوقيع بتاعي حتلاقي لينكين ليه واحد انا حطاه و واحد حسام عمرو حطه بالترجمه اختار الي تحبه و حمله بالتورنت


ايوخ مانا لسه بقول اهو يانعناعه منورانا ياهانم وشكرا على مجهودك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *تسلم يازيزو على الصور الطريفة
> 
> *


ربنا يخليك يابشمهندس منور لموضوع 

 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا على الموضوع
> ابطال اخر حلاوة


شكرا ياجميل على وجودك ومنورنا  ::h::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

للرفع

----------

